# LED 12 volt screw base bulbs



## kbrothers (Jul 17, 2014)

Ready to wire my cabin for a 12 volt DC lights What is my best way to go as far as bulb? Thanks


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

If staying with 12 volt led what about the 4 inch led tail lights like they use in semi trucks the led backup lights are clear and pretty cheap


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

LEDs fail so seldom it is usually ok to just hard wire them, so no base needed, here are a few I built 2 years ago that are all still working perfect http://spacecase0.blogspot.com/2012_04_01_archive.html the one 12V one I did set up with a standard light base had to be built, but there may be some for sale now, the LED flexible strip lighting is about half as efficient as the kinds with the switching power supplies, but they have sticky tape on the back and are super easy to install, perfect for locations where you don't leave them on for long periods at a time. or are you just looking for a fixture to put them in ? I have got neat looking regular 120V fixtures and take out the insides to use with my 12 lights and just solder the wires in


----------



## kbrothers (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks got two 10 watt LED"s on E Bay Really like the light they put out They"re expensive but I like to be able to be able to change one fast if I need to Thanks


----------

